# Forum in English  > Internet security for beginners  > Computer security  >  Botnets - Are you One?

## valho

http://www.trendsecure.com/portal/en...tools/rubotted
video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxsLUmcLtD0

----------


## Sjoeii

Maybe are you?

----------


## Sjoeii

Aha, you did post it on the English forum though

----------

